# NEW TIRES



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 7, 2012)

I am getting new bigger truck tires for my 2012 ford raptor. I am undecided between these two: BF Goodrich T/A KO and Nitto Terra Grappler. 37x12.50R17's. I have had both on other trucks in the past and have been very happy with both. I am leaning towards the terra Grapplers at this point. Any one have any experiences, good or bad, with either tire please comment. Thanks to all for your participation and opinions.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is what my bf says:

Nittos. They are a better trail tire than the bfg all terrains... If he were looking at a mud terrain he should get bfg km2s like i run. although the km2s do run a little smaller than advertised. Good year duratracs are also good but they are a ***** to balance and directional tires. Everyone who runs the nittos on jks are happy with them that i know.

I asked him bc he knows all about that stuff. Hope that helps


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 8, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> This is what my bf says:
> 
> Nittos. They are a better trail tire than the bfg all terrains... If he were looking at a mud terrain he should get bfg km2s like i run. although the km2s do run a little smaller than advertised. Good year duratracs are also good but they are a **** to balance and directional tires. Everyone who runs the nittos on jks are happy with them that i know.
> 
> I asked him bc he knows all about that stuff. Hope that helps



I agree with this


----------



## tortadise (Jun 8, 2012)

They are beefy and nicer but wear down quick. I had them on my truck and got more life going back to bfg.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2012)

Knowing those muddy FL conditions like I do...gotta go with BFGoodrich!


----------



## harris (Jun 8, 2012)

Goodrich T/A's only on the Tundra. Love em!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 8, 2012)

Went with the NITTO's, rides great!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oooo hot damn! That's a nice truck you have sir!


----------



## Blakem (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always loved those F-150's. But, my heart has always been for the Tacoma. Nice truck!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jun 8, 2012)

nice!! those look good!!! I run Nitto terra grapplers 305/70/17 on my 2007 dodge diesel. I love them so far and are wearing great with that big heavy motor up front. I think you will be very pleased!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 10, 2012)

Read my mind, I was gonna say Nittos, I have 35's on my F-150 and they're the best tires I've ever had on it (and I have lots of miles on it). These have been on probably 40K miles, and they're still in very good shape (50% life left). If my truck doesn't die before I need new tires, I'd get them again for sure.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 10, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Went with the NITTO's, rides great!



That looks hot 
I love the raptors. If I could use one to haul my camper I'd be replacing my f250 with one.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 10, 2012)

You can slap anything on a Ford Raptor and it'll look great!


----------

